# wiper or white bass



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Fished a local flow friday and saturday that was stocked last year with wipers and got around 20 of these, all were about the same size 8-12 inches. Since I was after saugeye or smallies and realy dont target the white bass I have no clue how to tell the difference. I did get on smallie one saturday around 16 inches. Thanks


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks to be a white bass from the pics.
i've been getting into a few here lately in the stream as well.


nice feesh.


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

That is a yung fish its kinda hard to tell right now


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats, Evan! You make it out to the pond yet this year? Thinking about driving back to the other side of the train tracks one of these days :0)


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

White Bass. Hybrids have very distinct broken lines, especially on the top half of the fish. I had no idea they stocked Hybrids down there?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

FLT_TUBE_JNKY said:


> Fished a local flow friday and saturday that was stocked last year with wipers and got around 20 of these, all were about the same size 8-12 inches.


The picture in question is a white bass. First I've heard of direct stockings of wipers in lotic resources. Are you refering to the impoundment upstream? Do they direct stock the Ohio? Learn me something, I'm receptive!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> The picture in question is a white bass. First I've heard of direct stockings of wipers in lotic resources. Are you refering to the impoundment upstream? Do they direct stock the Ohio? Learn me something, I'm receptive!


It aint much of an impoundment at that! To me, it's basically a direct stocking. The yellow railing in the second picture gives the spot away .


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Mush I just knew you would point out the obvious.lol The stockings were done upstream, its gonna be fun in a couple years to get one of those wipers in the lower river.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> It aint much of an impoundment at that! To me, it's basically a direct stocking. The yellow railing in the second picture gives the spot away .


Sorry...I had a brain fart.  I do know where we're talking about now. However, I'm pretty sure the fish in the picture is a white bass. Unbroken stripes do not extend to the base of the tail like they do on a wiper.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'd say whitebass. Nice looking smallie also!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice Smallie dude


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

I have to ask.... what is a wiper? In all my years I've never heard of one.


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

SouthernPro said:


> I have to ask.... what is a wiper? In all my years I've never heard of one.



It's a cross between a white bass,and striped bass.like the saugeye (walleye and sauger cross).

Wipers get stout,and hit like a truck.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Went down today for about a hr or so, caught a couple on a Mepps spinner, seen a couple caught(all fairly small) seen a guy catch a carp that looked to be 3-4lbs, nice day to be out.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

i thought they called them wipers bc when you are done fighting one it wipes you out. 

dont know where you are talking about but i wouldnt think the state is stocking WB are they???

GABO


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

ODNR stocked 63000 hybrids in the lake last year. They have plans to continue to stock it yearly.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Wiper Swiper said:


> I'm pretty sure the fish in the picture is a white bass.


I agree! 

But, I don't think that means the state had to stock it.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Caught this one today in heavy current...Seemed like he looked a little beefy to be a ******. So whats the verdict?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Well...yer flash washed out all the "sign."

I've only every noticed that copper color in big wipers.

Do the stripes touch the base of the tail? They look a little short. I'm going with beefy white bass...might be wrong due to the crappy picture. 

I do hope you're getting ready to hit the water. Today WILL be the day! Boat's hooked, and I'm outta here.

FISH ON!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hopefully this pic provides a more definitive anwser?


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Do the stripes touch the base of the tail? They look a little short. I'm going with beefy white bass



That would be my guess as well.
white bass.


----------

